# Cool things here at square one PJ's



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry, this may not fit with the market place theme but the items are for sale so I guess it will do. 

The Apisto pairs I brought in are already breeding and we have a pair of rams, one german one gold that have some fry.

Very cool. If you go on facebook and look for the group, "The Fish Department" I'll have photos up in a moment.

Brent.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

any bolivian rams by any chance?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

As far as I remember he has plenty, quite big for 3.99. And they are nicely colored already.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

george said:


> As far as I remember he has plenty, quite big for 3.99. And they are nicely colored already.


That's right. They're nice and big and for the people on here they're $3.99 each. Just make sure to see me or to tell the fish person that there is a price on the back of the tag.

Brent.


----------

